# Grant miLathe



## C-Bag (Mar 5, 2020)

Here's and odd duck I've never heard of.
https://fresno.craigslist.org/tls/d/auberry-grant-mill-lathe-rare-machine/7085467013.html


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Mar 5, 2020)

"I do not accept text messages, all texts will be deleted and the sender blocked, if interested, call. "

Wow, sounds like a great guy


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 5, 2020)

If you ever placed a Craigslist ad you will understand. Text messages are the scammers preferred means of communication since it bypasses the Craigslist system and has the immediacy needed to pull off the scam quickly.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeppers. Had one like that a couple of years ago. Turned it over to my Son to handle. He likes reverse trolling those smacktards.



matthewsx said:


> If you ever placed a Craigslist ad you will understand. Text messages are the scammers preferred means of communication since it bypasses the Craigslist system and has the immediacy needed to pull off the scam quickly.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 5, 2020)

ThinWoodsman said:


> "I do not accept text messages, all texts will be deleted and the sender blocked, if interested, call. "
> 
> Wow, sounds like a great guy


I personally don't like the "call" guys. Mainly because I HATE phone tag so even if it's something I would really want if they don't do email at least I pass. I also don't buy supposed collectors items either. I have hard enough time finding parts if I need them as it is. There are a lot of machines that were at one time made in the Los Angeles area floating around in Craigslist. It's what I call a passing interest.


----------



## Barncat (Mar 5, 2020)

I don’t like getting calls, they usually are after I am in bed, and half of them don’t speak English. At least Spanish text messages I can ignore. And the low ballers usually text a low price offer, which are also easy to ignore. If they text me and sound legitimate, I tell them to call me so we can talk and set something up. If they go through with that, I know they are somewhat interested.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 5, 2020)

Yep, every seller has their own style.

For Craigslist if it's a low value item I just use their email relay, I can always send my phone number later if needed. Higher value stuff I do include my phone because it lets them know I'm serious about selling.

I've dealt with all different types of scammers in my business and personal life. Once I played along to the point where they sent a phony cashiers check that got intercepted by the Postmaster. Someone who was pretending to be overseas was actually in Chicago and the arrested the guy for mail fraud

On the other end of the spectrum are credit card companies. I had someone actively trying to scam using a stolen card and the merchant service people wouldn't even listen to me....

John


----------

